# My first animatronic prop



## Mark Goodson (Nov 8, 2009)

I have shared this on a few other forums and I am new here, but I thought you all might like it as well so here you go.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Mark i was following this over on another forum and you did a fantastic job.. my project from last year that turned into a project for 2010 is my skeletal organist.. if it turns out even 5% as good as this will be fab..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a delightful skellie organist!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dang, that's your first animatronic prop? He's amazing.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Huge fan of Mark's skeletal organist (still hoping for a how-to!). I've always wanted to build one of these props and Mark's has really set the bar high! Great job!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Fabulastictastic!!!! It's almost like going to the haunted mansion again. Very good job, you are very talented.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

If that is your first attempt at an animatronic prop than I couldn't imagine what you come up with next. Great job!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice work! And yipeee another North TX haunter!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

what a fantastic prop! he is awesome!! the other props are fabulous too! Hard to believe they are your first!! I too would love to see a how to!!probably couldn't so it- but would still love to see it and maybe firgure something out!!


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree... *UNFRICKEN' BELIVEABLE*! Love to see a how-to also. I'd also like to know how much $ this project ran ya!?


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Great work !!!*

Excellent planning and execution. The organist is very clever. Moving the hands and tilting the torso to extend and contract the arms is very cool. My guess is you put each wrist and hand on some kind of linear track with a servo to raise and lower the hand.


----------



## Mark Goodson (Nov 8, 2009)

spinman1949 said:


> Excellent planning and execution. The organist is very clever. Moving the hands and tilting the torso to extend and contract the arms is very cool. My guess is you put each wrist and hand on some kind of linear track with a servo to raise and lower the hand.


That is exactly what I did.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Bravo!

I don't have the imagination, talent or ambition. I couldn't complete a shiatsu project or get a FCG in the air.
Thank you for sharing your project with us.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That is AWESOME!!! No way that's your first?!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice! great engineering! Are those skultronic skulls that you are using? can you show some more detail on th e hand board what are the hand carraiges sliding on. I can see that you have motors with belts and pulley and the pots report the position of the carriage like a home made servo?


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

This is awesome. Great job!!!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

All I can add to the above comments is that I consider this to be a professional grade job - something I'd expect to see in a commercial environment such as Disneyworld etc.

I can't praise it more highly!


----------



## Mark Goodson (Nov 8, 2009)

Terrormaster, yup it is my very first, but trust me there are a lot of hours in it.

Hpropman, no they are not Skulltronic skulls, don't have the budget for those, they are home made by another Halloween enthusiast. You are correct about the motors being made into multi turn servos. I have the whole build blogged on another forum.... A Halloween forum... um yea, hope I do not get into trouble for that. Same user name but no space if you want to look it up.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

A Very good start, can't wait to see what you do next, I LOVE animatronics it's what I do.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Holly Crap that was good!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

WOW. That's all I got.


----------



## Uncleanspirit (Dec 1, 2009)

You have got to be kidding. That was remarkable. Enjoyed the vid, great job!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

AMAZING JOB! Please post a how to here.


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

really good work man...impressive!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm blown away! My first animated prop consisted of a blucky, and a rotisserie motor, fish line, and a tree trunk, and well, it didn't work...


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

The tree trunk didn't work? lol

What was it meant to be though?


I reckon we need to ban Mark from the forum right away! He makes most of us look bad without even trying. (Only kidding Mark)


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

fritz- it was meant to be a skeleton pirate raising a bottle of rum (which was actually an empty, painted 20 oz pop bottle) It was pathetic. It worked for about 10 minutes. I didn't realize that the motor was wrapping the fish line around itself each time it circled... until it snapped. 

Getting back to topic, no banning Mark please, as long as he's willing to teach... lol


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Mark that show was not boring at all. I found my self pulled into the video wanting to see what was going to happen next. Excellent job Wow. We for sure need you at the next make and take.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Saw your vid at GOE and you did a fantastic job


----------

